# Best Lens for Real Estate Photos - Sony A300



## VTL67 (Jul 22, 2010)

Just got my first DSLR which is a Sony A300, and with it I have the kit lens (18-70). I'm in real estate and I'm required to take photographs of my listings, so I was wondering if someone could recommend a decent lens that would take great inside shots. Now I'm only a noob when it comes to DSLR photography, but I'm assuming it'd need to be some sort of wide angle lens to help give more depth??

Would love a lens that could be used for other shots aswell if possible and not just inside photographs eg. landscape

What about a better flash, would that be required aswell?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 22, 2010)

if you set yours to 18mm... it is decently wide. But if you want to go wider (will make the room seems bigger and you capture more of the room) you should buy something with 10mm or 12mm on the lower zoom. It wont be cheap though.


----------



## VTL67 (Jul 22, 2010)

Cool, yep that's what I'm trying to achieve


----------



## gsgary (Jul 22, 2010)

VTL67 said:


> Cool, yep that's what I'm trying to achieve




How are you going to light the interior ?


----------



## Stormchase (Jul 22, 2010)

20mm should be good for outside shots. depending on what you are going for you can get at 50mm for certian things. inside I would look at a 10mm-12mm range on a crop sensor. lighting will be important as well. just for realestate if it not houses that are 3-4 mil you could get away with simple lighing. from the type of photos i have seen for this type of thing. just my opinion...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 22, 2010)

for light I think you can get away with just using a tripod instead of spending $800 on a fast lens. You are taking a still subject so you can just make the shutter speed longer.  Unless you are not happy with the angle of your kit lens, go buy the 10 or 12mm super wide angle lens.


----------



## VTL67 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Yeah I just assumed i'd get away with natural lighting and a flash (if necessary). Like you said, I can just use a slower shutter speed with a tripod and it should be fine. I've practiced around home here with the kit lens, but I really think that a proper wide angle would be better. Time to start saving 

No 3-4 million dollar homes in my area Stormchase, I wish though lol


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 23, 2010)

for interiors, look at the sigma 10-20mm. nice and wide even on a crop body, with no distortion. :thumbup:


----------



## VTL67 (Jul 24, 2010)

SrBiscuit said:


> for interiors, look at the sigma 10-20mm. nice and wide even on a crop body, with no distortion. :thumbup:



Cheers buddy, will do!


----------



## Dao (Jul 24, 2010)

Natural light may not work in some case.  Learn how to light is going to be helpful.  I saw some videos on youtube before showing how to light the interior to make it looks good.

It's because for interior natural light shots, you may run into problem where all patio doors or windows are blown because the dynamic range is high in that situation.


----------



## VTL67 (Jul 25, 2010)

Dao said:


> It's because for interior natural light shots, you may run into problem where all patio doors or windows are blown because the dynamic range is high in that situation.



Good point. Could I use HDR in that type of situation?


----------



## dak1b (Jul 25, 2010)

ya, a wide angle would be best.


----------



## invisible (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of the Tokina 11-16mm, which is fast, sharp, sturdy, and reasonably priced. However, you mentioned that you'd want some flexibility, therefore you might need something like the Sigma 10-20mm (which is slower than the Tokina, and maybe a bit less solid, but on the flipside it gives you more flexibility as it has more reach), or maybe the Tokina 12-24mm.

You can't go wrong with any of the above three options. There's also a good Tamron wide-angle lens out there (10-24 I think it is), but it's not as highly regarded as the other three. Not sure which of all of these lenses are available for Sony, though. Good luck in your search.


----------



## fokker (Jul 25, 2010)

VTL67 said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > It's because for interior natural light shots, you may run into problem where all patio doors or windows are blown because the dynamic range is high in that situation.
> ...


 
Yes, and a lot of real estate photogs do this. Just don't make it look awful like some of them do.

I second the recommendation of the sigma 10-20, the wider the better for interior house shots.


----------



## VTL67 (Jul 25, 2010)

Good stuff, thanks for all the recommendations! 

So all those lenses that you've mentioned would fit my Sony Alpha?


----------

